# New 5.56 Build



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

This lower is the composite Frontier Armory and a AR 5.56 Mid Length flat top 1 in 8 twist HB 16" 
Single Railed Gas block 
Complete BCG & charging handle 
Primary Arms M3 scope or several scope I have, not sure yet
Standard Mid length handguard for now at least 
A2 flash hider 

Not sure if I will use it, will probably hold and sell closer to the elections, HEY but at least I have it!


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Are the fire control group parts polymer or metal?


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Polymer.. but I hear they can be changed out.
Looking good Frank


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks Pomp!

*Light weight polymer AR-15 Lower *



Complete* Lower - ready to pin onto upper and fire!!!
Lightweight – weighs in at 1.6 lbs – That’s 7.2oz lighter than a standard lower
Lightest most durable composite polymer lower on the market today
Low maintenance / easy cleaning / scratch resistant
Accepts all standard MIL SPEC uppers and lower parts
Features the accu-group composite fire control system with 4.5lb trigger pull
Can accommodate any brand MIL SPEC LPK upgrade
Reversible safety to accommodate left or right hand shooters
“Zero Slop” fit eliminates the need for wedges
*Lifetime warranty against any manufacturer defects when used as directed*
Included Complete lower parts kit, pistol grip,
commercial buffer tube, buffer, buffer spring, and six position M4 style stock


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a shooter Frank!!!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Jason, I am not sure, have not shot it, can you say pray and spray? I need a riser under the scope mount, way to low for me...so could not shoot and sight in.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Just all depends on how you shoulder it I reckon.....I still haven't gotten a scope/red dot fer Logan's yet....But I'm sure you will be pleased w/ the New Frontier!!!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey Jason, I can't even get my eye to put the dot in the center on the shoulder...LOL I hope I like the New Frontier, I bought 3, now the price has gone UP.


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice!!! I can't wait to get my upper for my New Frontier Armory lower!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

FrankwT said:


> Hey Jason, I can't even get my eye to put the dot in the center on the shoulder...LOL I hope I like the New Frontier, I bought 3, now the price has gone UP.


Did you get consecutive serial #'s like I did, when I bought 4???


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

She's Purtty Frank.Sending a pm.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

sweet looking rig..
have an approx cost to build?

rich


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

If I told you I would have to kill you...BUT if you want one done "just for you" like I did w my 6.8SPCII...$1000


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

Good looking weapon Frank. I mounted the light I got from Bill on my 5.56 for giggles. It looks so sexy now, I want to pop a cap in pig with it. BTW which range are you shooting at?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah the kill light is a good one, I put a 1" ring on mine and attach it to the side rail at night....Pensacola Gun Club, something like that..great range.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Well darn, was not even for sale and a guy bought it to pick up Friday, go figure! Now I will have to sell the red dot Primary Arms M3 or keep it for another build! I guess the shortage of parts and pieces is beginning to get people active buying! Sure was a pretty gun...


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

FrankwT said:


> Well darn, was not even for sale and a guy bought it to pick up Friday, go figure! Now I will have to sell the red dot Primary Arms M3 or keep it for another build! I guess the shortage of parts and pieces is beginning to get people active buying! Sure was a pretty gun...


Dang Frank, you go through guns like my wife goes through toilet paper! :laughing:


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Dave, NO ONE, not even your wife can go through toilet paper like my wife! I have to sell guns to pay for it. Tried to get her to wear depends and change once a day, she slapped me silly!


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

FrankwT said:


> Dave, NO ONE, not even your wife can go through toilet paper like my wife! I have to sell guns to pay for it. Tried to get her to wear depends and change once a day, she slapped me silly!


I'm laughing my ass off....good thing there is no one here to hear it!!!! Maybe you ought to think of getting your wife a Shamwow. Vince says it will soak up anything.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL it has been a BONE of contention at my home for all time! I am going to buy a pack and give them to her on our anniversary! same as VD... In the past I did cut up newspaper and put a stack next to the toilet!


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

FrankwT said:


> LOL it has been a BONE of contention at my home for all time! I am going to buy a pack and give them to her on our anniversary! same as VD... In the past I did cut up newspaper and put a stack next to the toilet!


Frank, you're killin' me brother. Bone, VD, gave them on your anniversary?? Dude, you are the gift that keeps on giving... I gotta log out...just gotta walk away... LMAO!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

and you thought you were the jokester! I am the gift that keeps on giving! good thing she laughs uncontrollably with/at me!


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

Me too Bro. I wouldn't have what I do without some good laughter!


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice looking build frank :thumbsup:


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks with my 6.8 I don't have a use for it...guy in Tally wants it, will see if he drives over...lol


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

nice job man great looking rifle !!!


----------

